# ~friday pics~



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Misc Fishing & San Antonio Pics from last week...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Your early! ITs an unwritten law, lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Green to the first one who can name this 2Cooler...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude...abide.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> Dude...abide.


 *abide by* 
To conform to; comply with: abide by the rules; had to abide by Mont's decision

Monty gave me permission to get this rolling an hour early this Weeks.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

Always wanted to add to this forum and always get busy. Not now. This is from earlier this year my little one wanted to go out and do some wading with me and I'm very proud of him. My son is a special needs child and I was really hoping he would enjoy fishing as much as I have. My wish was granted. He loves it and though we get distracted by things in the water I would not trade these memories for anything. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Green to the first one who can name this 2Cooler...


That's ole what's her name Elaine! Evil with a smile!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> That's ole what's her name Elaine! Evil with a smile!


Given names are not allowed. Evil or not. Must post 2Cool Nics.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My wife's Christmas sleigh.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Given names are not allowed. Evil or not. Must post 2Cool Nics.


TXGoddess - did she pay you to get her name in lights?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> TXGoddess - did she pay you to get her name in lights?


Naah...Just scrolling through some old pics. Cabbage served. :clover:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...Just scrolling through some old pics. Cabbage served. :clover:


Thanks. She is one of the great 2coolers. I've been hit and miss lately on 2cool, but it is fun to come back to throw out some fun when time allows.

Love all you 2 coolers...even if you are a jerk...Ha!

That definately is not directed at you BJ224. You gave my family lots of good memories with the Texans tickets you gave us last season. I think it was Karma for this season. Go Texans!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Now time for the real Friday pics on Friday*

The way Jr watches Spiderman around here, lol. He kinda gets into it


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


 Hotel contessa?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Misc Fishing & San Antonio Pics from last week...


very nice Robert.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

black Jack, you may have slipped up on one pic............

so now I'm telling my kids it is NOT okay to tell everyone you are number one with that finger..........


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

BertS said:


> black Jack, you may have slipped up on one pic............
> 
> so now I'm telling my kids it is NOT okay to tell everyone you are number one with that finger..........


i thought he meant number two.:rotfl:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bad Elf*

Santa really needs to start doing background checks. I think we got a bad one this year. Found him shacked up with Tinkerbell in the Barbie house yesterday morning and he must have gotten into the beer last night.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> Santa really needs to start doing background checks. I think we got a bad one this year. Found him shacked up with Tinkerbell in the Barbie house yesterday morning and he must have gotten into the beer last night.


Great pics everyone.

But dang Dihlon, what will the kids say?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*Merry Christmas!!!*

My kemah boat parade boat.

Ginger bread house at south shore harbour

SantaPoon


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

swifty said:


> Great pics everyone.
> 
> But dang Dihlon, what will the kids say?


BTW, my kids did not see these. This was just for fun.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Green to the first one who can name this 2Cooler...





essayons75 said:


> TXGoddess - did she pay you to get her name in lights?


 You think I can get her number? I want to take her out for dinner.:biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Green to the first one who can name this 2Cooler...


looks like a goddess to me. a txgodess to be precise.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Pix 1-3, fishing's future fish camp. In honor of the Texans winning their division....my son's autos. D. Brown and Mario, signed 3-year-old jersey by Mario, and AJ. In this photo is Tramon Williams starting corner of Green Bay.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a few from Christmas 09, DFW.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*a few from the deer lease*

here


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Boat


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

first hunt after the split.....
then my future hunting buddies.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Some of the lemons from my tree. It must have over a hundred pounds of them still on it.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Texan's Spirit!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

One from earlier this year my FIL and I catching Grass Hoppa's to catch bass with.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

This pic is all kinds of awesome.



rut-ro said:


> One from earlier this year my FIL and I catching Grass Hoppa's to catch bass with.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

One more. Desi (the christmas warrior). He is loading up from the toy run in POC a last year getting ready to head back.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

A few from last weekend.. It's starting to heat up in South Texas.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

god!!! i hate those green jays!!!!!!


great pics everyone! :cheers:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My sons birthday present.A new henry golden boy. (not shooting, just posing)
Coworkers pretty cool sub 2000 in 9mm.
Cats favorite hiding spot
Pitiful dog


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Lesto said:


> A few from last weekend.. It's starting to heat up in South Texas.


Very nice deer with a bow. The smallest javalina in that picture would make some of the finest eating you have had. Roasted on the grill would be great.

There are some great photographers on 2Cool. Always enjoy Friday Pics.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

At the Hotel Contessa I see. We stayed there last X-Mas. Very nice!


Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Just made it into the 300 Beer Club at the bowling alley.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Christmas Stuff*

Son with St. Nick
Daughter with St. Nick
Christmas play at school
My son goofing off with some of his buddies


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

30 outside and 80 in the house with no heat on. 'Tis the season.

8 Pointer gets one of our trees every year.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Opening day second split near Brookshire.

My daughter at the deer lease in Mt. Home


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Cast & Blast in POC last weekend


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Last SW trip with Dad


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ready for the "jugetes para el barrio" car show...*

Washed and waxed for the charity car show....


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*B-day party last weekend*

1-3. PETA would probably have fun with these.
4. Hallee
5. Paris


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

DIHLON said:


> 1-3. PETA would probably have fun with these.
> 4. Hallee
> 5. Paris


So, is that a paint horse?:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> .


Are you in Boudro's in a couple of those pictures? My favorite place to eat on the River Walk.

What hotel is that?

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Smiling Pig Ranch*

Great time out in East Texas with a low dipping to 25 each night last week..

Whens the last time you seen a pink Christmas Pig ? LOl

Lunar Eclipse.. Deer feed at night. Kicked up a bunch in the Day.. Doe de Does..


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Scurry County Dec. 5, 2011*

.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*And now its Lunch Time*

Some Venison, Salmon to the Wild Boar to the Shrimpees

Merry Christmas !1


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

And old golf pro buddy of mine and I in East Matty last Monday


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Are you in Boudro's in a couple of those pictures? My favorite place to eat on the River Walk.
> 
> That was at Zinc, Boudro's sister restaurant.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great pics this week! Thanks everyone!


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> .


Snow in Texas, beautiful.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> My sons birthday present.A new henry golden boy. (not shooting, just posing)
> Coworkers pretty cool sub 2000 in 9mm.
> Cats favorite hiding spot
> Pitiful dog


Those Subbies are fun, I love mine..
You make any mods to it?

Andrew


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*A few*

A few deer that have been hanging around the neighborhood lately. No the color isn't off on the does. They are melanistic.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sunset in the duck blind


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrapping the den leader. Mine's in the vest front right










My first attempt at stuffed peppers. Learned a lot.










Christmas shopping with grandma










Cutie pie


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

chrisw142 said:


> Always wanted to add to this forum and always get busy. Not now. This is from earlier this year my little one wanted to go out and do some wading with me and I'm very proud of him. My son is a special needs child and I was really hoping he would enjoy fishing as much as I have. My wish was granted. He loves it and though we get distracted by things in the water I would not trade these memories for anything. Merry Christmas everyone.


Best pic of the whole batch there bud. :cheers:


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

not taking anything away from everyone else but i have to agree.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

FireEater said:


> Our Boat


 What have you done to her???


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Lots of good ones, but this one takes it...Way to get him out on the water Pop!

Dale



chrisw142 said:


> Always wanted to add to this forum and always get busy. Not now. This is from earlier this year my little one wanted to go out and do some wading with me and I'm very proud of him. My son is a special needs child and I was really hoping he would enjoy fishing as much as I have. My wish was granted. He loves it and though we get distracted by things in the water I would not trade these memories for anything. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Best pic of the whole batch there bud. :cheers:





dabear said:


> not taking anything away from everyone else but i have to agree.





rainbowrunner said:


> Lots of good ones, but this one takes it...Way to get him out on the water Pop!
> 
> Dale


Thank you to everyone for the kind words he is really my hero. His first trout was a small one but to him that was a trophy I wait for the day for him to snag a nice red.He was so happy to have his new waders and he has got the casting thing down pretty good. I tell everyone that its not the amount of fish you catch it the time you spend together trying that counts. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

freespool said:


> What have you done to her???


HAHA! She is taking a break from all the hard fishing we put upon her.

But, only a few things:

Stainless piece


















New stripes, canvas top and windshield









New graphics









A very important sticker









New floor, also, the hole where the old GPS went now has a permanently mounted GPS in it. PLus the new clear cover I made for the dash storage.


















I rebuilt the carbs, fuel pumps, lot's of new wiring, new fresh water wash down pump, and so much more. Next thing I would love to do is re-power it with twins, if possible.

Your boat, 









If you get the time, you should come fishing the upcoming year, I go out as often as I can find someone. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mont said:


> Some of the lemons from my tree. It must have over a hundred pounds of them still on it.


I've been looking for a lemon tree with no luck....I need help....I have no idea what I'm looking for or where to look......


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Trout season has begun on the Guadalupe


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

I am a day late sorry. LOL I made this for my dad for christmas.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A few more. Rode memorial park for the first time last weekend. Nice trail system nothing too tough. Great workout.



















Cub scout Christmas caroling at a retirement home.


----------

